# Is my standard puppy silver or black?



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well he is not black  
but a real beauty non the less.


What did the breeder tell you about his color ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont think he is silver or he would be quite a bit lighter in the face and there would be major silver roots by now. Maybe he is going to end up blue.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I would guess that he is silver, but is going to be more of a steel colored silver than platnum. He looks about the same color as my Mercury at that age but now a month later the grey has started to spred to his roots all over his body. His brother, Jupiter, is a much lighter silver and it spred to his roots at an earlier age. I could be wrong about Mercury being a silver as well, but I was pretty sure a blue wouldn't be showing up as light at this age. I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks silver to me too. You will have to wait and see as he gets older how his color changes.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cute as can be 
- I dont know if it is either....there are a few people on here that are real good with color. If it was silver it should be prominant in between the paw pads of silver not various silver hairs. I thought I had a picture of Suri as a baby, if not tintlet.com has a cute little girl on their page that shows a pretty silver girl. There may be variations of silvers???


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He might be more of a blue. I know my breeder does black to black, and she ends up with a few blues in the litters. Our little guy will be blue, as soon as I get a more recent picture of him, I'll post it.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure looks like he may be a silver, if not, a blue. Blues normally change slower so my guess would be silver. Pretty boy! He sure looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd say that there is good chance he is Silver. If not Silver then for sure Blue. I would not say that his parents are Black. Mom looks quite dusky and Dad has some lightening on his face. How old exactly were the parents? If they are very young themselves, my guess is that they have not finished with their own color change.

What are the registered names of dam and sire? I'm willing to guess that they both have Silver or Blue behind them.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with Cbrand the parents don't look black.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Not that I know much about color except from looking at pictures, I would guess Silver though!

He is soooo STINKIN CUTE, whatever the color!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, mom is definitely not black! In fact, the picture makes her look brown. The dad looks just like Billy with the lighter color on his muzzle. Billy is blue and is changing very slowly. The pup looks like a silver; dark like jester's mom's Grace who looks pewter or gray. But, if he isn't a dark silver then he is definitely going to be blue. My vote goes to silver though.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

brandon4589 said:


> Hi I got Max a standard puppy a month and a half ago he is now almost 4 months old, both his parents are jet black but Max has a gray face and a few gray hairs on his tail and paws, is he going to be silver? He is AKC registered.


Why don't you part the coat on the legs, and again on the back, and post some photos of that and we will have a much better idea.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I breed silver and blue, your baby looks sliver to me. His dad looks blue and mom looks like a bad black. As your boy gets older wash him with a brighting shampoo and his sliver will look brighter. Also keep tipping him and it will help to bring up his adult coat.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, definitely looks silver, but his face is fuzzy so still has some darker tips hiding that bright silver face. I bet you that if you took him to a groomers and got his face shaved that it'll be a bright silver under there!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> yup, definitely looks silver, but his face is fuzzy so still has some darker tips hiding that bright silver face. I bet you that if you took him to a groomers and got his face shaved that it'll be a bright silver under there!


I was thinking the same thing about the face, feet too. I bet they are lighter underneath that hair. Your baby reminds me a lot of what my girl Saleen looked like when we brought her home. Dark black almost everywhere except birght silver face (It was short when we got her and I keep it shaved all the time b/c I am anal about that) and slightly silver feet. Some pics of her at various ages







3 mo old her first day with us








5 months old








close up of face at five months old








this is what she looks like now, she's 13 mo old. 



Oh my gosh Legacy are you putting a silver in the English Saddle?? I can't wait to see photos if that's a yes. Silvers are my favorite, I wish I was colo11r blind but sadly blue and silver (pertains to just about any animals) is my fav


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Your puppy looks to be a blue. 

I thought Maddy was a black, but she turned out to be blue! (And I'm not blue she's not black! LOL)


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Silver, I would bet on it. The blues faces are not that light at that age, especially with that amount of hair growth.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> (and i'm not blue she's not black! Lol)


rofl, nice


----------



## brandon4589 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a picture of his stomach and paw, looks like lots of silver??


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

brandon4589 said:


> Here is a picture of his stomach and paw, looks like lots of silver??


Phew! At 4 months old, I'd definitely say silver! I bet going to be nice lighter looking one too!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Fur Elite said:


> Silver, I would bet on it. The blues faces are not that light at that age, especially with that amount of hair growth.


My Maddy's face was that light from 12 wks. She's a blue. So, maybe she's also an exception? LOL Well, could be, for she certainly is and EXCEPTIONALLY wonderful girl! LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know what my Moms silvers looked like, and they had lighter faces at eight weeks. And their roots were glowing platinum. I still say this baby is going to be blue. I may get a huge surprise after a haircut, but I dont think so. Blue is very pretty!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my Ali at 6 weeks, and 12 years-


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ali above perfectly demonstrates the mystery of the silvering allele. Looking at the 6 week pictures with such a light face, most people would assume that she would become a Sterling if not Platinum color. However, her color stayed dark and she is a gun-metal grey that I would call Blue.

I think only time can tell with some of these colors.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy is blue and as I mentioned earlier, is taking a very long time to turn.

Here is Billy when I brought him home at about 4-months. Notice how much less colored he is in the muzzle compared to your spoo. He is just showing some lighter colored hair on the end of his muzzle. His feet and legs were still quite black:










Here he is now at 16-months:











_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, Billy looks black to me. Do you have a recent, full body picture of him? He may still clear, but he is pretty dark.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

He looks black to me too! Unless this picture do not show the true dog, looks black.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Here are a few pics of Billy but none of them are really good. I am having problems with my Adobe programs since I got me Canon 5D Mark II. Everything black is coming in as purple and magenta and I have to adjust the colors so no gaurantees.



























_


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think your baby is silver. It is possible that your baby will grow up to be a light silver not a strong silver, I dont think blue.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

He will be silver imo. His mom look Chocolate in the picture? I know that happens alot with blacks in pictures. But yes he may change slow, but he is changing.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Billy looks jet black, It just looks like it's the shortest hair that looks lighter and I think it's the skin showing underneath, idk


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Billy is, as you suspect, a "bad Black". He has some duskiness to his coat and his bracelets look like they are getting lighter, but I think it would be wrong to call this Blue.

True Blue is like Gracie. It is a pewter or gunmetal grey color with blueish/grey skin. Sometimes the color Blue can be as light as tarnished silver or steel blue, but then you get into the argument..... is it light Blue or dark Silver.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Some Blue Poodles. Even though the puppy has a light face, her body stayed dark.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Now I am confused, these look silver to me.....the one on the right looks like Suri when she was a pup.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Cbrand, I thought those spoos were silver and that blues were darker than thought. I guess I have a lot to learn about colors still (which isn't suprising since Im just starting). 

My boys are 5 months old, barely, and Jupiter is almost the same exact color as the adult spoo and Merc is the same color as the puppy spoo. Does that mean my boys are actually blue or are they really silver because they will still lighten a lot as they grow? Mercury is a dark gun metal color on his face and the roots all over the rest of his body is barely lighter than black. Im wondering if Ill ever have this color thing down.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

As I said.. When does light Blue become dark Silver?  The above bitch on the left is in my opinion a perfect and beautiful example of a clear, light Blue. I think true Silver is a platinum color that clears very early. The puppy bitch on the right really is a Blue. Her face is very light but now at age 2 her body is still a gun metal grey. 

I think the confusion in all of this has been that all too often breeders call bad Blacks Blues. I think this does a disservice to the true Blues because then too many people think Blue is this muddy blackish sort of color.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think a blue is a soft med. between black and silver. A true silver will brighten up where a blue will stay smokey. Not a bad black but a completely different color. My Blue stud dog is clearly not silver and not a bad black. I think a bad black is a almost washed out black. Check out my web site and look at Beau, he's a blue, it might help. www.poodlelegacy.com epsi:


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

That first one looks Silver, but what makes it blue to me is the brownish coloring you can see in the bracelets and other places. The silvers I see are silver all over (maybe darker in areas and lighter in areas, but not brownish tinted at all.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I took a pic of Bev Crosby's blue at the show today-


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not even close to being qualified to make a very educated comment here... but I can tell you that I got Sadie when she was just around a year old and she had never been groomed. Her outer coat was black, very dingy and dirty (obviously) but black none the less... as I groomed her, I found she was silver underneath. 
The time I've had her, she has lightened up quite a bit, but still darker on her head and ears, lighter on her face and legs.


----------

